# Daten von Cloud laden



## roxxxx (4. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit Java und OneDrive und Google will mir nicht sagen wie es geht (oder ob es denn überhaupt eine Lösung gibt).

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben für unsere Band, das Lyrics, Noten, Waves, Abläufe etc. enthält. Daten erstell ich manuell (png, txt und wav) und leg sie in einem Ordner ab, auf den ich mit dem Programm zugreife (Hatte zuerst kleines Notationsprogramm usw. reinprogrammiert, aber dann festgestellt, dass es einfacher is gleich Screenshots o.Ä. in den Ordner zu legen).

Funktioniert auch alles, schön wäre es allerdings, wenn man zum Austausch der Daten einfach über das Programm updaten könnte. Das heißt ich müsste die Daten online verfügbar machen, und die anderen können über das Programm dann ihre Daten updaten. Speicherplatz hätte ich auf OneDrive oder Dropbox. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich von OneDrive mithilfe von Java einen Ordner in meinem filesystem aktualisieren kann. Ich finde noch nicht mal einen direkten Downloadlink von OneDrive wenn ich die Daten teile, und selbst wenn müsste ich ja den Downloadlink von jeder Datei in dem Programm haben, weil es den Ordner ja gezippt downloaden würde.

Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

VG


----------



## Kevin94 (5. Jul 2014)

Sowohl Dropbox als auch OneDrive bieten eine REST API an, also eine Möglichkeit über HTTP Anfragen auf die Cloud zuzugreifen. Dropbox hat darüberhinaus noch eine (ofizielle) Java Wrapper für diese API. Da OneDrive von M$ ist, bieten die nur was für C# an, ist ja ein "Konkurenzprodukt" zu Java. Du könntest entweder nach einem inofiziellen Wrapper suchen oder nutzt die REST Funktionen direkt (siehe Gängige Aufgaben beim Zugreifen auf Microsoft*OneDrive von Ihrer App (Live Connect)) mit Hilfe einer HTTP lib wie Apache HttpClient

Und Dateien zu zippen geht mit Java auch sehr einfach, in java.util.zip.* sind zwei verschiedene Möglichkeiten Zip-Dateien zu lesen und zu schreiben.


----------



## roxxxx (5. Jul 2014)

Danke ersteinmal für die Antwort. Kannst du mir nen Link zu dem Wrapper für Dropbox schicken und sagen wie ich den verwende? Hab nichts gefunden. Vielleicht such ich einfach falsch.


----------



## Kevin94 (5. Jul 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/developers/core/sdks/java
Als Google Suchwörter empfehlen sich immer 
	
	
	
	





```
java
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
api
```
.


----------



## roxxxx (5. Jul 2014)

Okay, das hatte ich auch schon gefunden, habs auch runtergeladen und die jars in netbeans importiert, aber irgendwie weiß ich nicht so ganz wie ichs verwenden soll. Stell mich vielleicht bisschen doof an, aber hab sowas noch nicht verwendet.


----------



## Kevin94 (5. Jul 2014)

Ja, das ist ein ziemlicher Einarbeitungsaufwand, kann ich mich gut dran erinnern. Das Tutorial auf der Seite ist ein guter Anfang, danach wirst du dich durch das JavaDoc schlagen müssen, auf der suche nach dem was du brauchst. Aber wenn ich das richtig überblicke dürfte im Tutorial alles drinstehen was du brauchst: Authentifizierung, Verzeichnisinhalt, Download und Upload.

Mehr Code als von der Seite kann ich dir leider nicht liefern, weil die API komplett neu gemacht wurde, seitdem ich sie das letzte mal verwendet habe.


----------

